# Are anyone else's parents as stupid as mine?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Now I admit my parents aren't young and in their 40s--they're "senior citizens"--but come on! How difficult can it be to grasp the concept of TIVO or DirecTV's DVRs? BTW, for terminology's sake, I'm going to refer to all this as TIVO, regardless of whether I'm referring to TIVO itself or the DirecTV DVRs.

My parents don't have cable anymore, having dumped it for DirecTV exclusively a while back. When they watch TV, they do so ONLY through the TIVOs. 

So here's what happened...

I got off the phone w/ my mom a few minutes ago. She was making something in the kitchen and boiling a large pot of water. When she went to drain the water, she accidentally spilled it on her left hand--ouch! In short, she burned her hand and was understandably in intense pain. She tells me, "I'm screaming for help and what's your father doing? He's watching basketball and told me to wait, that he didn't want to miss the game." The rest of the conversation went like this:

Mom: "Your father tells me, 'Wait! The game's almost over.' "

Me: "Why didn't he just pause the TIVO?"

Mom: "He couldn't do that because he was watching the game."

Me: "Huh? He can just press the pause button and pick it up when he was done with you."

Mom: "You don't understand! He was watching the game live. He wasn't recording it."

Me: "So? It doesn't matter. That's the beauty of TIVO. Just press pause!"

Mom: "He couldn't because it was almost the end of the game. He didn't want to miss anything."

Me: "He wouldn't miss a thing! If he pressed the pause button, he could have come running to you to help, then when he was done, he just presses play and the game resumes. He doesn't have the radio on, so there'd be no way to find out what happened in the interim."

Mom: "But what if it took a while for him to work on my hand? The game would be over."

Me: "But this is why the pause feature is so great. He could pause it for quite a while and just pick it right up."

Mom: "We only use the pause button when we're watching recordings."

Me (mumbling almost inaudibly with sarcasm): "And you record everything while you still watch things in real time, forcing you to watch all the commercials."

Mom: "What?"

Me: "Never mind. The pause button is DESIGNED for just situations like this. For example, let's say he's watching Illinois and just at the best part of the game, he's gotta go take a mean schit. You press pause, go do your duty, come back and press play, voila! He doesn't miss a second."

Mom: "But if he presses pause and takes too long, it won't work."

Me: "Nonsense. He's got a 90-minute buffer on his TIVOs."

Mom: "What's a buffer?"

Me: "Forget it. I'll see you guys later."

*Click*



It's not like these two just got TIVOs, too. They've had them for a couple years, yet they ALWAYS behave like this. Does anyone else have parents as stupid as mine? Yes I love them, but Lord are they just clueless!

And don't even get me started on my mom. She INSISTS on watching EVERYTHING live--in real time. All her favorite shows are on Season Passes/Series Links; yet she watches them all live. The recordings are still all there, too--what a waste. When I tell her she should at least start her shows about 20-25 minutes after they begin, then zip through the commercials to watch an hour-long show in 40-45 minutes tops. She looks at me like I've asked her to split the atom.

I give up. Both of them should have their TIVOs (they have an HR10-250, an HR20-700, and an R15-300) taken away!

BTW, my 7-year-old niece knows how to use my Slingbox. She lives with my folks, her grandparents, and uses my dad's PC quite often to watch my bedroom TIVO via Slingbox. She's a whizz at it.

But my parents can't figure out how or why TIVO's most basic features work. 

I give up.


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

The agony of dealing with the techno-illiterate.

Trust me, I feel your pain.


----------



## mikhu (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh man, now that's funny. I was almost in tears reading the dialog portion!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That's probably because it's true! My parents never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

My aunt and uncle are like that. They'll pause recordings but will not pause or rewind live content. My mother has no problem pausing, it's how she watches TV. She stretches all SD content, as do I. But she won't unstreach HD content. Another thing, as a Lifetime nut, I thought my mother would be overjoyed to have LMN HD, so far she hasn't watched it because our HD channels start at channel 1000 and she doesn't 'go that high' she watches the fuzzy SD ANALOG version on channel 34, won't even watch the digital simulcasted LMN feed on channel 400andsomething as that's 'too high too'


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Hey, be careful. We all might be there some day.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Not unless someone shoots me and puts me out of my misery first, HD!


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Agreed.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

I feel your pain! My parents are in their early 50's, and I could have the EXACT same dialog with them. My dad still wonders why VHS wasn't good enough.....or why do we need CDs when we had tapes or 8 tracks?!? I finally forced them to move from ComCrap to D* about a year ago, and I set them up with an R15 in the livingroom......and I gave my little sister an R15 which I owned for her bedroom. My sister loves hers....my mom kinda gets it.......A LITTLE.....my dad on the other hand.....where are the VHS tapes?!?


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

While it may be comical to hear the conversation second hand, to call them stupid is just wrong. I also have older parents(75+) they do not have a DVR, dish or even cable they just have OTA channels. The reason for this is the technology is just too much for them. If it is something they don't use every day then it is hard for them to grasp it in the long run. Plus I fear my father would never leave the TV if he had additonal channels. But as for my mother using more than just power/channel/volume buttons is sometime too much for her. Not cause she is stupid, just that is something that is out of the ordinary for her and as the saying goes it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks.

Maybe it is you, Lord Vader, that is the stupid one. Maybe YOU did not explain it too them clearly enough or just plain not enough. Usually I find your posts on this forum clear and fair. But after reading this one I have to say I will probably shy away from reading anything else you post if this is how you feel about your parents.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I think he was being a little tongue in cheeck.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

kocuba said:


> While it may be comical to hear the conversation second hand, to call them stupid is just wrong. I also have older parents(75+) they do not have a DVR, dish or even cable they just have OTA channels. The reason for this is the technology is just too much for them. If it is something they don't use every day then it is hard for them to grasp it in the long run. Plus I fear my father would never leave the TV if he had additonal channels. But as for my mother using more than just power/channel/volume buttons is sometime too much for her. Not cause she is stupid, just that is something that is out of the ordinary for her and as the saying goes it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks.
> 
> Maybe it is you, Lord Vader, that is the stupid one. Maybe YOU did not explain it too them clearly enough or just plain not enough. Usually I find your posts on this forum clear and fair. But after reading this one I have to say I will probably shy away from reading anything else you post if this is how you feel about your parents.


SOMEone doesn't have a sense of humor now, do they? 

Chill out already! I love my parents. For being in their late 60s, they're good, decent, intelligent people. Calling them "stupid"--something only I would have the right to do (as opposed to a stranger)--is meant in an endearing, facetious manner.

Geez.


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm a senior citizen?  where's my SS check


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I think he was being a little tongue in cheeck.


Ya think???


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

kocuba said:


> While it may be comical to hear the conversation second hand, to call them stupid is just wrong. I also have older parents(75+) they do not have a DVR, dish or even cable they just have OTA channels. The reason for this is the technology is just too much for them. If it is something they don't use every day then it is hard for them to grasp it in the long run. Plus I fear my father would never leave the TV if he had additonal channels. But as for my mother using more than just power/channel/volume buttons is sometime too much for her. Not cause she is stupid, just that is something that is out of the ordinary for her and as the saying goes it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks.
> 
> Maybe it is you, Lord Vader, that is the stupid one. Maybe YOU did not explain it too them clearly enough or just plain not enough. Usually I find your posts on this forum clear and fair. But after reading this one I have to say I will probably shy away from reading anything else you post if this is how you feel about your parents.


I too have read many of LV's posts, and I have to say he was just being a little funny and sarcastic for the sake of the story. If I had to guess, I would say he has respect for his parents, and does not truly view them as negative as you may have perceived. that's just my take.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Ya think???


Yeah...I think you touched a nerve there w/ kocuba. :hurah: :eek2:


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

When I was about 28 I remember calling my father and saying.

"Hey, dad....it's amazing how much smarter you've grown as I get older."


----------



## 1948GG (Aug 4, 2007)

My mother is in her late 80's, and when I got her to dump cable and the bazillion vcr's she had gone through over the years, taping her 'stories' every day, it took about 3 days to figure things out just fine. Those Irish gene's have LONG life's! 

Now my SISTER, just over 60, and my brother-in-law, who refuse to walk into Best Buy, are not quite as bad; if it weren't for the fact they're 'trailer folks' (RV enthusiasts), they would probably still be tossing a couple hundred a month at the cable company.


----------



## Game Fan (Sep 8, 2007)

Sounds like the old Abbott and Costello routine of "Who's on First." Funny stuff.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

I think the problem, is the word "stupid". I know you didn't mean it as someone else might mean it, but you coulda been alittle less "sarcastic", and used something less severe.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Steve Mehs said:


> My aunt and uncle are like that. They'll pause recordings but will not pause or rewind live content. My mother has no problem pausing, it's how she watches TV. She stretches all SD content, as do I. But she won't unstreach HD content. Another thing, as a Lifetime nut, I thought my mother would be overjoyed to have LMN HD, so far she hasn't watched it because our HD channels start at channel 1000 and she doesn't 'go that high' she watches the fuzzy SD ANALOG version on channel 34, won't even watch the digital simulcasted LMN feed on channel 400andsomething as that's 'too high too'


Why watch SD? It just make everything big. Tell your mom that. I try to watch HD only, but sometimes I must settle for yucky SD because nothing is on in HD.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ya, my parents are pretty good, but I have to have a learning session with them at first to teach them how to use it.

My dad takes the approach of just click until you get what you want (usually ends up canceling recordings or recording a million things). My mom takes the approach of just doing what she feels comfortable and for some reason does not always listen to what it is trying to tell her (on screen messages and such).

I still dont understand the lack of reading on screen messages though! It is pretty simple if you read what it is trying to tell you 

I also have our box setup pretty straight forward (I set all the video settings, custom channel lists, other settings) so they do not have to do much which is nice. I really weed out our guide and take the stuff out we dont watch so it is much more managable.


----------



## RetroHarley (Mar 15, 2008)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> I think the problem, is the word "stupid". I know you didn't mean it as someone else might mean it, but you coulda been alittle less "sarcastic", and used something less severe.


+1


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

When it comes to speaking about his parents - his own family, after all - Lord Vader can be as sarcastic and severe as he wants. Who are any of us to judge him? Lighten up, folks.

While she's now passed away, my 82 year old mother was the envy of all her friends. She was a taper, using VCRs both in her bedroom and in the living room to record everything in sight. She did it "by the book" and would get mad when I tried to teach her how to record with a new VCR (she kept using them up and I'd replace them) not doing it just like the manual. "You'll leave, and then what will I do? Teach me like the manual," she'd say. Yes, mom. With the exception that I could never get her to use email although she used a computer for bookkeeping and word processing, she was a techno wiz.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

that was some funny stuff Lord Vader! :lol:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> When it comes to speaking about his parents - his own family, after all - Lord Vader can be as sarcastic and severe as he wants. Who are any of us to judge him? Lighten up, folks.
> 
> While she's now passed away, my 82 year old mother was the envy of all her friends. She was a taper, using VCRs both in her bedroom and in the living room to record everything in sight. She did it "by the book" and would get mad when I tried to teach her how to record with a new VCR (she kept using them up and I'd replace them) not doing it just like the manual. "You'll leave, and then what will I do? Teach me like the manual," she'd say. Yes, mom. With the exception that I could never get her to use email although she used a computer for bookkeeping and word processing, she was a techno wiz.


Thats why I try to write my own manuals in those cases. Have done it for a few family/friends and just give them a cheat sheet on how to do things 

Whatever works though. It is after all for them.


----------



## Rugged (Sep 16, 2006)

My son is 2 and we've taught him that 'Stupid' is a bad word. every time he hears it he says "don't say stupid, that's not nice"


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

don't most parents teach their kids that stupid is a bad word?


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

It's stupid to teach your kids that stupid is a bad word.:lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

maybe 'dvr ignorant' is more appropriate?


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> don't most parents teach their kids that stupid is a bad word?


Obiously not all.:grin:


----------



## MIAMI1683 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ken S said:


> When I was about 28 I remember calling my father and saying.
> 
> "Hey, dad....it's amazing how much smarter you've grown as I get older."


 Well for me it was my mother, but dad is ok too. BTW they have an HR20-700 with DOD, and an H20, and an R15. Pop still calls from time to time to figure out the DVR but it's all good.

D-


----------



## PicaKing (Oct 8, 2006)

*Are anyone else's parents as stupid as mine? *

Mine are, but the OP and I are brothers.............


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

Listen, I love my parents tremendously but they are "DVR stupid" as well. My parents have an HR20-700 and they know how to use the pause button to pause live TV............and that's about it. When I visit the playlist is perpetually empty. The only reason they have a $300.00/ $5.99 a month DVR is to pause to go pee. I mean my dad still can't leave the house because he'll miss a Red Sox game even though I explain to them over and over how to hit that little red button. My most humorous "DVR stupid" moment has to be about someone elses father however. I installed a DVR for this gentleman on a Saturday afternoon and all went well with the actual install. The problem I ran into was when this gentleman became extremely and I mean extremely irate at the fact that he couldn't fast forward live TV to watch Sundays game on Saturday! I explained that it wasn't a time machine and that if I could watch Sunday's games outcomes on Saturday that I would be on a yacht right now instead of standing in his living room but it was to no avail. He was dissatisified enough not to sign my paperwork.......Now that's DVR moronic!


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

My in-laws are right there with you, and I never even try to convince my parents that they need a DVR any more. They've long since 'convinced me' that they just don't care that much about television (though they both have their share of TV programs they just don't want to miss....)


----------



## redram38 (Dec 7, 2005)

Hmmm I am 50 and my son 28 and daughter and son-in-law 25 have to ask ME a so called senior citizen how to record a show off their DVR's, how to hook up things to their T.V.'s ect ect ect. Just because your older don't make you technically stupid. It may not help my spelling  but I sure know more than most about computers and Tivo's (DVR's)


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

When i first opened this thread I started getting mad  , I read the opening as 'my parents aren't young - they're in their 40s  (I'm in my 40s) then I figured it out and calmed down  

I went through the same thing with my parents, my mother had a hard time figuring out how to play a cassette tape in a portable player. I understand it now, we (those of us in our 40s) are the first generation to grow up with technology beyond a radio or TV in the household. Prior to that it just wasn't natural.

Regarding the next generation being all techno-savvy, most of my co-workers are in their 20s or early 30s and it is unbelievable how un technical so many of them are.

Finally, my mother was like somebody else posted, she went through the computer revolution in her career, going from typewriters to dumb terminals to PCs, but still had a hard time with the cassette tape.


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

Dknow said:


> Listen, I love my parents tremendously but they are "DVR stupid" as well. My parents have an HR20-700 and they know how to use the pause button to pause live TV............and that's about it. When I visit the playlist is perpetually empty. The only reason they have a $300.00/ $5.99 a month DVR is to pause to go pee. I mean my dad still can't leave the house because he'll miss a Red Sox game even though I explain to them over and over how to hit that little red button. My most humorous "DVR stupid" moment has to be about someone elses father however. I installed a DVR for this gentleman on a Saturday afternoon and all went well with the actual install. *The problem I ran into was when this gentleman became extremely and I mean extremely irate at the fact that he couldn't fast forward live TV to watch Sundays game on Saturday! I explained the it wasn't a time machine and that if I could watch Sunday's games outcomes on Saturday that I would be on a yacht right now instead of standing in his living room but it was to no avail. He was dissatisified enough not to sign my paperwork.......Now that's DVR moronic!*


{ Larry the cable guy mode }
Now that's funny, I tell you what!
{ / Larry the cable guy }

That is hilarious, and yeah, if I had a DVR like that you'd better believe I wouldn't be working for anyone else


----------



## Dknow (Oct 11, 2006)

that would be a DVR that Biff from Back to the Future would kill to get his hands on.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Well my parents to their DirecTIVO like ducks to water. They initially resisted, saying their vcr was just as good, but I finally forced it on them when I was able to get one for free when DirecTV had a $100 rebate a few years back. They couldn't imagine not having a dvr now.

They resisted upgrading to HD until their TV started acting up, now they have a new HD set and an HR21 and love both.

Of course, I'm still their tech support...


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

say-what said:


> Of course, I'm still their tech support...


Yeah....that seems to come w/ the territory and par for the course. :lol:


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Me: "So? It doesn't matter. That's the beauty of TIVO. Just press pause!"
> 
> Mom: "He couldn't because it was almost the end of the game. He didn't want to miss anything."


Since I'm of your parents' generation, maybe I can explain this to you. There is a big difference between watching the contents of the buffer, after you've paused, and watching live TV. That stuff in the buffer is not what's happening -- it's just a recording. When you're watching a game, you want to really watch the game, not a recording of a game. Get the difference? Hitting the pause button converts news to old news. Who would want to do that? We older folks still understand the difference between image and reality.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

I have got my folks using thier HR2's like crazy, and I even got my mom using the computer to do her banking...

Of course this brings along the weekly call... "Son, its not working" To which I always say, "what did you do this time" To which she always replys... I didn't do anything........ " I am always amazed at how good my mom is at breaking something, every week....


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> That's probably because it's true! My parents never cease to amaze me.


I'm with ya....

I've tried notes, diagrams, pictures...and still they didn't get it. When my mother in law gets on a track and no matter what I say I can't get her to believe any else. :bang

Mike


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> I think the problem, is the word "stupid". I know you didn't mean it as someone else might mean it, but you coulda been alittle less "sarcastic", and used something less severe.


I chose the word intentionally, mainly because of its pronunciation and effect. Considering that I used it without the connotation it usually carries, it's not as severe as some of you killjoys make it.

You know, you folks are the type who would be the first to protest _All in the Family_ and Archie Bunker's comments were that show to premiere today rather than when it did in the 1970s. I swear it that that show would never see daylight in these hypersensitive times.


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Lord Vader said:


> I chose the word intentionally, mainly because of its pronunciation and effect. Considering that I used it without the connotation it usually carries, it's not as severe as some of you killjoys make it.
> 
> You know, you folks are the type who would be the first to protest _All in the Family_ and Archie Bunker's comments were that show to premiere today rather than when it did in the 1970s. I swear it that that show would never see daylight in these hypersensitive times.


And whoever proposed it would have been fired, the network fined and CEO suspended... :lol:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

GregLee said:


> Since I'm of your parents' generation, maybe I can explain this to you. There is a big difference between watching the contents of the buffer, after you've paused, and watching live TV. That stuff in the buffer is not what's happening -- it's just a recording. When you're watching a game, you want to really watch the game, not a recording of a game. Get the difference? Hitting the pause button converts news to old news. Who would want to do that? We older folks still understand the difference between image and reality.


Oh, I don't disagree with you. In fact, a sporting event is one thing I really must watch live, except where I am unable to because of a conflict (work, etc.). However, when your wife of 44+ years is yelling for help because she spilled boiling water on herself and her husband says to wait because he can't miss the end of the game...well, you catch my drift.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

tcusta00 said:


> And whoever proposed it would have been fired, the network fined and CEO suspended... :lol:


Indeed. And if I were to use Archie's terminology of "*****" or "colored" or "*****," I'd get...holy crap! That lightning bolt just missed me!!! !Devil_lol


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It's interesting how some very intelligent people are quite ignorant in areas we consider basic. At the office, we have a very well respected attorney in her area of practice, but it took me 30 minutes to explain that she had to dial a 1 to make a long distance call.

My Inlaws actually switched to Dish to get a DVR, but barely use it. My parents have no interest, I'm still trying to get them to go for broadband, even though they use the Internet quite regularly.


----------



## MeSue (Oct 7, 2007)

Too funny.

My husband's uncle has a DirecTV Tivo but apparently he only uses it for trick play and not time shifting. When my husband explained to him how we use ours--recording everything and watching it on our schedule or at least 20 minutes in so we could skip all commercials--his response was, "So you're a slave to your TiVo!" Huh?


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

When I am tired of talking on the phone with my father, I press a number to make it beep and tell him I have a call coming in. He is 60.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

MeSue said:


> Too funny.
> 
> My husband's uncle has a DirecTV Tivo but apparently he only uses it for trick play and not time shifting. When my husband explained to him how we use ours--recording everything and watching it on our schedule or at least 20 minutes in so we could skip all commercials--his response was, "So you're a slave to your TiVo!" Huh?


And a happy slave indeed:lol:  :lol:


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

No offense Vader, but that story reminded me of when so many of us tried to help you program your Harmony remote. It was pretty simple for us but it took you _days_ to figure out.


----------



## igator99 (Jul 28, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Now I admit my parents aren't young and in their 40s--they're "senior citizens"--but come on! How difficult can it be to grasp the concept of TIVO or DirecTV's DVRs? BTW, for terminology's sake, I'm going to refer to all this as TIVO, regardless of whether I'm referring to TIVO itself or the DirecTV DVRs.
> 
> My parents don't have cable anymore, having dumped it for DirecTV exclusively a while back. When they watch TV, they do so ONLY through the TIVOs.
> 
> ...


They gave you birth and taught you how to use the toliet. The least you can do is help them understand new tech. :nono2:


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

chris0 said:


> No offense Vader, but that story reminded me of when so many of us tried to help you program your Harmony remote. It was pretty simple for us but it took you _days_ to figure out.


No offense taken; however, it didn't take me *days*--just hours, way too many hours. 

But you must admit, the Harmonies (Harmonys?) are far more advanced pieces of electronics than are DVRs.

And igator99, I've spent a LOT of time educating them on these. They know the technical crap; it's the basic understanding of just _*why*_ one uses a DVR that they can't grasp.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> They know the technical crap; it's the basic understanding of just _*why*_ one uses a DVR that they can't grasp.


I still have friends who refuse to get them. They don't see the point. And for gods sake don't call them when Lost is on.


----------



## ironwood (Sep 20, 2007)

Now you understand why I show up at your 12 to 4 appointment at 3.59 pm. No lunch. I just spent an hour teaching older folks about channels and buttons. 15 minutes after I left I got a phone call from my company asking me to go back and set tv to channel 3 and do customer education.


----------



## ddeloach1228 (Jul 19, 2006)

Level of interest is important also. I am 63 and have no problems with the equipment and how it works. I usually hook it up myself. I have trained my daughter to use a DVR rather than her training me. However, never need to train my grandaughter as she picks up on everything instantly. I have found the most difficulty with trying to educate my wife's mother (95) on using a computer. My mother is 96 and has no problem handling a DVR or a DVD player.


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> I chose the word intentionally, mainly because of its pronunciation and effect. Considering that I used it without the connotation it usually carries, it's not as severe as some of you killjoys make it.
> 
> You know, you folks are the type who would be the first to protest _All in the Family_ and Archie Bunker's comments were that show to premiere today rather than when it did in the 1970s. I swear it that that show would never see daylight in these hypersensitive times.


I wasn't talking about me, I was talking about the responses.
And BTW, I TiVo All in the Family every morning at 9:30 on TVLand...


----------



## markman07 (Dec 22, 2005)

Carl Spock said:


> When it comes to speaking about his parents - his own family, after all - Lord Vader can be as sarcastic and severe as he wants. Who are any of us to judge him? Lighten up, folks..


Maybe this will help some - choose which word better suites your needs when reading Lord Vader's super sarcastic entertaining post. 

If you don't like "stupid" please replace with chosen word below -

brainless, dazed, deficient, dense, dim, dodo, doltish, dopy, dotterel, dull, dumb, dummy*, foolish, futile, gullible, half-baked*, half-witted*, idiotic, ill-advised, imbecilic, inane, indiscreet, insensate, irrelevant, irresponsible, laughable, loser*, ludicrous, meaningless, mindless, moronic, naive, nonsensical, obtuse, pointless, puerile, rash, senseless, short-sighted, simple, simple-minded, slow, sluggish, stolid, stupefied, thick, thickheaded, trivial, unintelligent, unthinking, witless


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You know, way too many people are taking offense from this posting. 

Seriously people, Lord Vader was venting, I do it myself after trying to explain a simple concept (to me) to the techno-illiterate. I think that we all have been there at one point or another. 

So why are people flame-blasting someone who was trying to vent his frustrations in a manner that would not harm the people who caused the stress?

My mother will not even install a program on her PC if I am not there. She is a genius at math (and teachers it at the local university) but when is comes to technology it might as well be Voodoo magic. She really has no clue how it works. So I can defiantly understand where Lord Vader is coming from.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Folks who don't think some people are stupid when it comes to understanding electronics should try a thirty year career in selling stereos at retail. I did and I know. Some folks can be as dense as a stone when it comes to getting how consumer electronics works.

Two thirds of the problem is the electronics manufacturers themselves. In the rush for more features, they forget to make their pieces useable. And it's only getting worse. Actually, we passed the point of non-comprehension when VCR timers started blinked 12:00 in too many homes. There used to be statistics on this. I remember figures like 40% of folks never recorded on their VCR and 70% never made a timer recording. It was not because they didn't like the concept. It's because they didn't know how to do it.

One third of the reason is the way people are wired. Many folks think all new technology should work just like the old version. Often that means operationally, electronics should remain exactly like it was when the person was a teenager. Re-learning seems to be tougher than learning something for the first time. These same folks want the greater performance better technology grants us. They just want it to work the same way the old stuff did.

Before you accuse me for lumping everyone together, there are many folks who love changing technology and take advantage of it. I would suspect this describes most of the people on this board. God bless you folks. I never had anyone come into my stereo store, asking me, "What's old?" But when it comes to the general population, that attitude is the exception, not the rule

Lord Vader has answered his own reason for using the word _stupid_. It read better. He was telling a story. Calling his folks ignorant, which would have been a more accurate word, doesn't sound nearly as good. As my mother, famous for stretching a tale, would say, "What do you want? The truth or a good story?"

Beyond that, many people _are_ stupid when it comes to using electronics. :grin:


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

houskamp said:


> I'm a senior citizen?  where's my SS check


LOL. I saw the one post above about someone's "old" parents in their 50s that can't grasp the DVR and I thought, holy crap, I'll be there in a decade, will I be senior citizen then?

When I'm 60 I'll still be playing video games and fragging away and record HD "the 3rd generation" on all the technology I can get my hands on.


----------



## longrider (Apr 21, 2007)

Carl Spock said:


> One third of the reason is the way people are wired. Many folks think all new technology should work just like the old version. Often that means operationally, electronics should remain exactly like it was when the person was a teenager. Re-learning seems to be tougher than learning something for the first time. These same folks want the greater performance better technology grants us. They just want it to work the same way the old stuff did.


That is the best explanation I have heard. While that explains people in their 60s and 70s, how do you explain a techno-illiterate 20 year old? I fell strange when I am trying to explain technology to someone young enough to be my kid, didn't they grow up with this stuff??


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Mr. Spock...

When a company spends the time to do an intuitive interface, especially one that is consistent with other devices people pick up on it rather easily. The Apple iPod is nowhere near the best portable music player when it comes to features vs. cost, but people from age 4 to 85 can easily figure out how to use the device. I'm not an Apple fan by any means, but they do understand interfaces and how to make them work for a wide variety of people.

The HR2x interface is a long way from intuitive and appears to be slapped together. They've already had two major overhauls in a year and a half and I'm sure there are more coming. They have already announced a new remote control.

There are two other parties here that could be considered "stupid". One would be the company that released a device with a poor interface and the other, of course, being the person that convinced the OP's parents to get a device that they would have a difficult time using.

P.S. before the hatred starts there are many, many companies that don't spend nearly enough time on their UIs. This includes car companies, electronics, appliances, etc. The truly great interfaces are few and far between...why? Because they are extremely difficult to do...they take time and patience and a development group that is truly interested in how and why others use their products.



Carl Spock said:


> Folks who don't think some people are stupid when it comes to understanding electronics should try a thirty year career in selling stereos at retail. I did and I know.  Some folks can be as dense as a stone when it comes to getting how consumer electronics works.
> 
> Two thirds of the problem is the electronics manufacturers themselves. In the rush for more features, they forget to make their pieces useable. And it's only getting worse. Actually, we passed the point of non-comprehension when VCR timers started blinked 12:00 in too many homes. There used to be statistics on this. I remember figures like 40% of folks never recorded on their VCR and 70% never made a timer recording. It was not because they didn't like the concept. It's because they didn't know how to do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## william8004 (Oct 6, 2006)

I work on computers for a living, so my Mom calls me all the time for tech support.

Mom: My computer is not working.

Me: What's wrong with it?

Mom: I can't get on the internet. My imodium is not working.

Me: What????

Mom: My imodium is not working.

Me: You mean you modem is not working?

Mom: No, my imodium.

Me: Mom, imodium is for diarrhea. The modem is for the internet.


Gotta love her.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

There's a saying "You can't teach an old dog new tricks" that has a lot of merit in this case. It has nothing to do with your parents' ability to learn but rather trying to force them outside of their comfort zone. They're used to VCRs and older technology and aren't as quick to embrace new things as readily as others. There's nothing wrong with that as it's just human nature.

I run into this issue all the time with other family members of all ages. My Dad, who passed away in '96, was an Engineer and was more tech savvy than most but I couldn't seem to convince him that there was life beyond Radio Shack. My Mom is just starting to learn how to use a PC and she's in her 80's. Her new live-in boyfriend is trying to bring her into the 21st century but it's an uphill battle.

My wife is death to anything that is electronic and has buttons. I can usually tell when she's frustrated by the sound of the remote bouncing off the wall followed by her shrieking my name to fix the TV. My two kids, both in their 20's, are wizards with a cell phone and can text faster than most people can talk. OTOH, any time they have a computer problem (or need money) they call on Dad.

Next time you feel that your parents are being "stupid" just because they don't grasp the concept of a Tivo, take a breath and then take the time to explain it to them in a way they can understand. Trying to do so over the phone won't get you anywhere (I know this from vast experience). You need to sit down with both of them and demonstrate it so they understand and can see how it really works. Press Pause during a show and then have them walk away while they're eating dinner. When dinner's over, show them that they can pick up right where they left off. Also show them how they can record a show on the fly in case they'll be gone longer than the length of the buffer you've set up.


----------



## hoboken (Jan 20, 2007)

why give vader a hard time, if he says his parents are "stupid", they probably are, "stupid is as stupid does"


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Ken S, agreed point for point, mostly. Your main argument, that companies don't spend enough time or money on their operating interfaces, is right on.

As for the HR2x interface being poor, yes, I agree, wholeheartedly. I think one of the reason TiVo remains such a fan favorite is that their basic operating system is more intuitive.

My only disagreement is your implication that any other poster on this board is stupid. I wouldn't have gone there but that's more of a matter of style than anything. I do appreciate and agree with your underlying point. When I'd talk favorably about movies I'd seen on TCM, a channel my mother didn't get, and she'd broach the subject of dropping cable and going with satellite, I'd talk her out of it every time. I knew she'd have trouble with it, especially when it came to making timer recordings on her VCRs.

Longrider, I can't explain technological ignorant young people any better than you can, except to say some folks are technophobes. They don't understand technology and it may not be as much a matter as they can't understand as they simply don't. I have a friend that thinks if he gets too near a wall socket, electricity can jump out and shock him. He knows that's crazy. He knows it's wrong. He still believes it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

captain_video said:


> T
> Next time you feel that your parents are being "stupid" just because they don't grasp the concept of a Tivo, take a breath and then take the time to explain it to them in a way they can understand.


Easier said than done, especially when one has a mother who has zero patience. Zero. I've tried but she just won't listen or give more than 30 seconds to learn anything, to which I have told her, "Fine. Then when you want to know how to do something, don't call me."


----------



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

markman07 said:


> Maybe this will help some - choose which word better suites your needs when reading Lord Vader's super sarcastic entertaining post.
> 
> If you don't like "stupid" please replace with chosen word below -
> 
> brainless, dazed, deficient, dense, dim, dodo, doltish, dopy, dotterel, dull, dumb, dummy*, foolish, futile, gullible, half-baked*, half-witted*, idiotic, ill-advised, imbecilic, inane, indiscreet, insensate, irrelevant, irresponsible, laughable, loser*, ludicrous, meaningless, mindless, moronic, naive, nonsensical, obtuse, pointless, puerile, rash, senseless, short-sighted, simple, simple-minded, slow, sluggish, stolid, stupefied, thick, thickheaded, trivial, unintelligent, unthinking, witless


 How about just Ignorant! I'm sure ther're very savvy about a lot of other things!


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Ignorant as a word often has a rather harsh sound to it. I chose stupid intentionally.

Now quit being so stupid!


----------



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey!, I'm 72 and I know how to "work" the DVR. Iknow quite a bit about DirecTV.
After all I read this forum every day! (I also have a lot of time on my hands!)


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

william8004 said:


> I work on computers for a living, so my Mom calls me all the time for tech support.
> 
> Mom: My computer is not working.
> 
> ...


Now, THAT is funny!!!


----------



## Old Tv Watcher (Dec 23, 2007)

CrazyforYeshua said:


> Now, THAT is funny!!!


 My wife took her Lap top in for repair and said she thought it had a bad "Mother lode!)


----------



## CrazyforYeshua (Feb 23, 2008)

LOL!


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Easier said than done, especially when one has a mother who has zero patience. Zero. I've tried but she just won't listen or give more than 30 seconds to learn anything, to which I have told her, "Fine. Then when you want to know how to do something, don't call me."


And yet she found the time to raise you. I'm guessing she had the patience at some point in her life but lost it along the way. Any clue as to how that might have occurred? Seriously, if your parents don't want to learn from you then I'd hand them the manual and wish them the best of luck. If they choose to remain ignorant on the Tivo's operation then that's their loss. It sounds more like they're just plain stubborn and set in their ways to listen to advice. Perhaps the next time you're over there and a similar situation arises you can simply grab the remote and press Pause. Better yet, take your own remote with you and take charge of the situation. Some people have to be bullied into submission to overcome their own stubbornness. It sounds like you're in a bit of a no-win situation. All I can say is best of luck to ya.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

As others have noted, age is not the issue or criteria. Familiarity with the techonolgy, and interest (or lack thereof) in the technology, is the primary factor.

My wife and I are in our 60's. I'm technically oriented, she's not. She's darned smart, and can master anything she sets her mind to. But she just isn't interested in technology. She does know how to operate our DirecTV DVRs, and loves them. But she still can't set the clock on our VCR's (yes, we still have operational VCRs, including a Betamax).

My mother, who is just shy of 90, is not a candidate for a DVR, or even for satellite. She just barely can operate basic cable. If that ever changes, we'll just have to take away her TV set. But again, it isn't the age, it is the interest in, and willingness to learn. She lacks both and nothing will change that.

There are plenty of 20-somethings that are technologically illiterate. There are plenty of 60-somethings (and older) that embrace and enjoy the new technology.

Carl


----------



## EricG (Mar 28, 2002)

Are you sure you weren't over at my parent's house?? It's the same over there!


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

Vader can refer to his parents anyway he wants - no one should be offended by his choice of words as he wasn't calling any of us stupid.

I did have to laugh at the comment about being old in their 40's - looks like I only have 7 more good years in me!

I can remember when my grandparents got a new vcr that came with a new remote that did everything and could control all aspects of the TV. I would go over their place and show them how to use it for about 20 minutes. When I would come back over, it would be covered with dust on the top of a book shelf. I'd repeat the instructions and I knew that remote was back on that shelf before I pulled out of the drive way. This happened several times before that whole "choose your battle" kicked on for me. They weren't stupid, they were just used to the TV remote and getting up and walking over to the VCR to get it to work. 

Lastly - I think it was Spock that mentioned the blinking 12:00 on VCRs. My wife is the king of that - between the stove, coffee maker, microwave and radio - our kitchen has 4 clocks, and there's always one a few minutes fast, a few minutes slow, still on standard time or still on daylight time! When the power goes out, we're doomed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You're in good company here... I remember seeing Jay Leno live in the '80s when he was railing about how his dad's VCR flashing 12, 12, 12 was getting to him.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

perfect word for this: Luddite


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> perfect word for this: Luddite


From wikipedia for those unfamiliar with the term, as I was:



> In recent years, the terms Luddism and Luddite or Neo-Luddism and Neo-Luddite have become synonymous with anyone who opposes the advance of technology due to the cultural and socioeconomic changes that are associated with it.


I don't think it really applies here, by the way.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

VERY funny!

At least your parents use it... kinda.

My in laws have one and I'm not sure they even use it.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

bonscott87 said:


> LOL. I saw the one post above about someone's "old" parents in their 50s that can't grasp the DVR and I thought, holy crap, I'll be there in a decade, will I be senior citizen then?
> 
> When I'm 60 I'll still be playing video games and fragging away and record HD "the 3rd generation" on all the technology I can get my hands on.


Yeah, I think you're referring to my post.....just for the record, I do not think of my parents as old......my dad is just very "anti-technology". So, my parents are sitting here in my livingroom right now, so as I read through this thread, I decided to verify that my dad has indeed not changed his feelings or usage of his R15, below is the dialog we just had:

Me: Dad, are you using the DVR yet........(Mom is shaking her head no, and smiling/laughing)

Dad: Yeah....that TV you just gave me has a DVR in it....

Me: WHAT?

Dad: Yeah, that TV in my bedroom has it in there!

**Side Note, I just gave him my last CRT TV that I had in my office, a 20" Toshiba with a DVD/VCR combo in it........**

Mom: No honey the DVR is in the livingroom.....yes son, I have been working with it......I like it.

Dad: What?!?!?!?!?!?!?

Me: Dad, that TV is a DVD/VCR combo unit......

Dad: I know, a DVD/VCR together is a DVR isn't it????

Me: Um, No dad.......and no matter how bad you want it to happen....VHS tapes will not be making a return!!

Dad: (Many obscenities that I have edited for DBS).......and just like those #*#* cell phones, I don't need one of those either......

Me: Dad, you're right, I hate DVRs too..........................and this Blackberry Pearl is a POS too:lol: :lol: :lol:

**I love him dearly, and in MANY ways we are exactly alike, luckily technology is not one of them:lol: :lol: **


----------



## Mocco71 (Jan 13, 2007)

SDizzle said:


> Yeah, I think you're referring to my post.....just for the record, I do not think of my parents as old......my dad is just very "anti-technology". So, my parents are sitting here in my livingroom right now, so as I read through this thread, I decided to verify that my dad has indeed not changed his feelings or usage of his R15, below is the dialog we just had:
> 
> Me: Dad, are you using the DVR yet........(Mom is shaking her head no, and smiling/laughing)
> 
> ...


That's too funny. He made up his own acronym for a DVD / VCR combo. May have to add that as an alternate meaning to DVR in the glossery.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Mocco71 said:


> That's too funny. He made up his own acronym for a DVD / VCR combo. May have to add that as an alternate meaning to DVR in the glossery.


Yeah, good ole dad.....


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I swear it, I can do a whole comedy routine just on my parents alone! For being in their late 60s, they're a hoot, that's for sure.

One thing about my dad is this: he likes to be the first on his block with the latest in technology. Moreover, when I get something he thinks is cool--like the Harmony 880, for example--then he's got to get it. Of course, guess who had to play tech support for him and walk him through programming the Harmony? 

My frustration was tempered, though, when I remembered I needed help from several folks here after I first got the Harmony. Nevertheless, whenever there's a problem with his DirecTV stuff or his PC, he calls me. It's not like I had all this when I was a kid, like today's generation has. Heck, I had to write my term papers on manual then electric typewriters! Word processors? What the hell were THOSE when I went to high school?


----------



## blackcat77 (Dec 26, 2007)

The lady across the street from us just drives us crazy. She has an old VCR which she only uses to record "her shows" every afternoon. It's the most clunky VCR I've ever seen and every spring and fall when the time changes, we have to go over and reset the stupid thing so she won't miss her shows. She has cable -- raw, analog cable going into a big screen HDTV, and no I'm not kidding -- and we've begged her to just get a DVR from the cable company and she'd never have to mess with the VCR again. 

"Oh, I'd never understand that. All I want to do is record my shows."

"But you'd just have to click a couple settings and then you'd never have to change tapes or reset the clock any more."

"But I know how to use my VCR."

At that point I bite my tongue so hard I almost make it bleed because *we* are the ones who have to set the VCR to record the show. She knows to back the tape up and push play and then back it up again when she's done...

"It's EASIER than your VCR. You could learn it in two minutes!"

"Oh, I'll just keep what I have."

Of course next February she'll HAVE to do something when everything goes digital. Maybe we can finally convince her then...


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Funny story, Lord Vader. I feel your pain with my techno-illerate in-laws (who are senior citizens) and my parents.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

kocuba said:


> While it may be comical to hear the conversation second hand, to call them stupid is just wrong. I also have older parents(75+) they do not have a DVR, dish or even cable they just have OTA channels. The reason for this is the technology is just too much for them. If it is something they don't use every day then it is hard for them to grasp it in the long run. Plus I fear my father would never leave the TV if he had additonal channels. But as for my mother using more than just power/channel/volume buttons is sometime too much for her. Not cause she is stupid, just that is something that is out of the ordinary for her and as the saying goes it is hard to teach an old dog new tricks.
> 
> Maybe it is you, Lord Vader, that is the stupid one. Maybe YOU did not explain it too them clearly enough or just plain not enough. Usually I find your posts on this forum clear and fair. But after reading this one I have to say I will probably shy away from reading anything else you post if this is how you feel about your parents.


<Mount Soapbox>
Thanks for imposing your judgmental PC fascist views on others. Lord Vader can call his parents whatever he chooses as they are his parents and he has known them his entire life. No one else should tell him or others how to communicate or relate to those that spawned and raised him. To each his own with regards to parental and other relationships; honesty is a good thing.
<Demount Soapbox>


----------



## VegasVampire (Mar 17, 2008)

Vader: 
You think you've got problems?

I was in DTV tech support.

JG


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

william8004 said:


> I work on computers for a living, so my Mom calls me all the time for tech support.
> 
> Mom: My computer is not working.
> 
> ...


:lol:

Very funny, but listen to your mother, Bill. When Mom says her Imodium isn't working, that
is _exactly_ what she means. If you had diarrhea, you couldn't get on the Internet either!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

My 4 year old knows how to use the pause feature on our DVR. When he's watching Spongebob he pauses the action when he needs to leave the room for something and presses play when he's ready to continue. The fact that some of our parents are so helpless when it comes to these things is baffling.


----------



## captain_video (Nov 22, 2005)

Your 4-year old has a mind like a sponge and is far more receptive to new things. Vader's parents, not so much.



Nick said:


> :lol:
> 
> Very funny, but listen to your mother, Bill. When Mom says her Imodium isn't working, that
> is _exactly_ what she means. If you had diarrhea, you couldn't get on the Internet either!


I thought the main problem with the internet is that far too many people with diarrhea have access to it.:sure:


----------



## Jon J (Apr 22, 2002)

Personally I would not refer to someone not technically savvy, especially a parent, as stupid.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Nick said:


> :lol:
> 
> Very funny, but listen to your mother, Bill. When Mom says her Imodium isn't working, that
> is _exactly_ what she means. If you had diarrhea, you couldn't get on the Internet either!


This thread just keeps getting better... :lol:


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

I liked the " mother lode" one! I'll be 67 next month and I do all my own connecting. I have internet line connected to both HR 20's and my grown kids call for help. I can do pretty well with the tech stuff and enjoy learning the new stuff. I have one problem. My remote works great on my sony, but can't for the life of me to get it o work on my Vizio! I will not give in until I conquer that remote!!


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> This thread just keeps getting better... :lol:


Yes it does:lol: :lol:


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> This thread just keeps getting better...:lol:





SDizzle said:


> Yes it does:lol: :lol:


Agreed, quite amusing at this point. I think I'll just sit back and watch the show.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Remember my first post of this thread? OK...

So my mom spills boling water on her hand Saturday, as I mentioned in that post. My folks come over for a turkey dinner Saturday evening at my place. My patented sweet corn casserole is just out of the oven cooling off on top of the stove. I'm getting the food ready when my mom walks into the kitchen. I tell her to be careful, that the casserole is still probably hot. So what does she do? She takes a spoon, plunges it smack into the middle of the casserole and puts it in her mouth. She immediately begins to hop around waving her arms indicating the casserole is piping hot. She's in a panic mode looking for something cold to drink.

Hey, Mom--didn't I tell you I just took the casserole out of the oven, and NOT the freezer?!? Oy vay!


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

LordVader..........you need to go to your parents home and pause a game for 5 minutes.........then unpause it 

With your parents watching!!!!!


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Sometimes parents are afraid of new technical ...........until someone shows them by doing it themselves in front of them!!!


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

finaldiet said:


> My remote works great on my sony, but can't for the life of me to get it o work on my Vizio!


Continuing this tangent, though 66, I managed to find out that Vizio counts as a Goldstar, and used a Goldstar code to get my D* remote working with an H20. I can't find my notes, but the Goldstar codes for the RC64 remote are 10178, 10030, 10001, 10002, 10019, 10032, 10106, 10409, 11926. So try one of those.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

I used to get calls from my mom all the time about how to "fix" her VCR, etc. The best learning tool for her was her grandkids! I couldn't teach her a lick sometimes, but with the little ones showing Grammy how to do it - golden, and she learned quite well.

As for the 20 somethings having trouble? The problem is the remote control. Make it large enough to have to hold it in two hands, put a joy stick in the middle - they'd learn right quick how it all works! 




Great thread, by the way. Lord Vader, thanks for sharing your story!!!


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

C'mon old people. Get with the program. Throw your VCR in the garbage. Spend 5 min. reading a owners manual and get on with it.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

GregLee said:


> Continuing this tangent, though 66, I managed to find out that Vizio counts as a Goldstar, and used a Goldstar code to get my D* remote working with an H20. I can't find my notes, but the Goldstar codes for the RC64 remote are 10178, 10030, 10001, 10002, 10019, 10032, 10106, 10409, 11926. So try one of those.


Thanks GregLee
I'll give them a try. By the way, do you put the code in with remote pointing away from tv? I was trying both ways before.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> My patented sweet corn casserole is just out of the oven cooling off on top of the stove.


Cream corn and cream of mushroom soup with crushed potato chips on top?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Nope. Much better than that.


----------



## Ed Campbell (Feb 17, 2006)

Sadly most people stop learning at about age 26. Some of us continue.

I was 70 a couple weeks ago.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Lord Vader said:


> Nope. Much better than that.


paprika too? C'mon man spill it, were all friends here. What if a nuclear storm comes and we are all trapped in supermarkets with nothing but fresh corn and brand new pyrex to help us survive?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Then we all die.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

My Mom's (now 86)best innovation with a VCR - that she played probably 5 times in 15 years? The piece of black electrical tape over the flashing 12!

And batteries use to jump out of the remotes. I now have 2 Identical programmable remotes for each TV with duct tape over the battery cover, tested and ready when I leave.

She was always replacing batteries with ones kept in the freezer when a remote wouldn't work. Of course, that didn't fix them!


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

armophob said:


> paprika too? C'mon man spill it, were all friends here. What if a nuclear storm comes and we are all trapped in supermarkets with nothing but fresh corn and brand new pyrex to help us survive?


Aw, man, you guys are getting soft on me here. recipetalk.com is thataway --->>> :lol:


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

finaldiet said:


> do you put the code in with remote pointing away from tv?


Yes. For the code, here's a better bet: 11758.


----------



## soetart (May 25, 2007)

Ok enough with the recipies, back to the parental tech stories!  

I'll share mine to get us back on track.

My mother had been saying for YEARS she wanted a computer of her own to get online. Last year my dad and I finally got her a laptop. I spent hours with her showing her how to get online and when she wanted a regular mouse instead of the trackpad I showed her how to plug one in.

One day, Mom calls and says that her mouse isn't working. She said it was plugged in but wasn't responding. I told her to use the trackpad and I'll figure it out when I came to visit. When I went up there it was quickly obvious as to what the problem was. My mother had managed to plug the USB mouse into the ETHERNET jack. I didn't even think this was POSSIBLE until I saw it for myself.

:nono2: 

Bill


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

soetart said:


> Ok enough with the recipies, back to the parental tech stories!
> 
> I'll share mine to get us back on track.
> 
> ...


"What difference does it make, son, they're both rectangular ports and it fit - it should work!" :lol:


----------



## jodyguercio (Aug 16, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> My Mom's (now 86)best innovation with a VCR - that she played probably 5 times in 15 years? The piece of black electrical tape over the flashing 12!
> 
> And batteries use to jump out of the remotes. I now have 2 Identical programmable remotes for each TV with duct tape over the battery cover, tested and ready when I leave.
> 
> She was always replacing batteries with ones kept in the freezer when a remote wouldn't work. Of course, that didn't fix them!


Yea well at least she would use hers. My folks (who arent that techno savy themselves) bought a VCR for my grandparents and I dont think it has ever been used...EVER.


----------



## dleighton (Jan 12, 2007)

When my kids were a little younger and my mom (now 75) came over to babysit, we had to remind the kids to help Grandma turn the TV on and change channels. She complains about how complicated it is to watch TV at my house even though we have a Harmony remote that does everything with one touch of a button.

She recently decided she wanted a cell phone for safety. I reluctantly got her one and went through great effort to show her basic operation (make/answer a call and hang up). Since she basically doesn't use it, I expect that when she really needs it she won't remember how to use it.

She thinks that any device that has a light that stays on continously might cause a fire.


----------



## Ashtonian (Jan 31, 2007)

> BTW, my 7-year-old niece knows how to use my Slingbox. She lives with my folks, her grandparents, and uses my dad's PC quite often to watch my bedroom TIVO via Slingbox. She's a whizz at it.
> 
> But my parents can't figure out how or why TIVO's most basic features work.
> 
> I give up.


Last weekend my neighbor came over with a new phone complaining that he had successfully inserted his sim card and wanted to know how to copy his phone book to the new phone, at which point both my wife and I suggested he find a 7 year old!


----------



## satexplorer (Feb 6, 2007)

Your parents are smart for dumping cable. They need to carefully read the instruction manual to operator a DVR.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

She was always replacing batteries with ones kept in the freezer when a remote wouldn't work. Of course, that didn't fix them![/quote]

Why do they always think that putting batteries in the freezer helps. do they think that the batteries magically recharge in the freezer?

my mom used to do the same thing.


----------



## GregLee (Dec 28, 2005)

curt8403 said:


> Why do they always think that putting batteries in the freezer helps.


Maybe because it does. "... For alkaline batteries (the most common kind of household battery), putting them in the freezer will extend their shelf life by less than 5%. ... 
For NiMH and Nicad batteries (often used for electronics), storing them in the freezer might be more practical. These kinds of batteries lose their charge after a few days when kept at room temperature. But they'll retain a 90% charge for months if you store them in the freezer. " (reference)


----------

